# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Κένταυρος [Kentavros, USS Barnegat]

## BEN BRUCE

Kentavros σε καρτ ποσταλ της εταιρειας

net (226).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Οι ανάγκες του πολέμου του Ειρηνικού έκαναν τους Αμερικάνους να φτιάξουν μια σειρά από πλοία υποστήριξης υδροπλάνων, τα πλοία της κλάσης Barnegat .

Τρία από αυτά, τα BARNEGAT, SHELIKOFκαι TIMBALIERπουλήθηκαν σε Έλληνες και μετασκευάστηκαν σε κρουαζιερόπλοια ως ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ και ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ αντίστοιχα.
Του ίδιου τύπου ήταν το ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ του Π.Ν. που το χρησιμοποίησε τη δεκαετία του 70 ως βοηθητικό στόλου. 

Εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά (από το αρχείο του ΟΛΠ) φαίνεται ένα από τρία πρώην πολεμικά δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά αναμένοντας τη μετασκευή του. 
Πίσω του πρέπει να είναι το πρώην PRINCESS HELENE που είχε αγοράσει ο Χανδρής επίσης πριν μετασκευαστεί.

_Οne of the three Barnegat class warship awaiting rebuilding to cruiseship in Piraeus. Behind her is probably the still un-refitted PRINCESS HELENE._


barg1.jpg

Το ΒARNEGAT ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ ήταν το πλοίο με το οποίο ο Καβουνίδης μπήκε στην αγορά της κρουαζιέρας.
Η μετασκευή του από πολεμικό σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή:

kentavros as timbalier plan.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω ότι οι μετασκευές του Τυπάλδου με τις μεγαλύτερες ανοικτές περαντζάδες ήταν αισθητικά καλύτερες από του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΥ το οποίο δείχνει στενόμακρο (λόγω μικρού πλάτους). Προσθέτω και εγώ μία φωτογραφία απο καρτ ποστάλ της εποχής μιας και οι φωτογραφίες του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΥ σπανίζουν. Πηγή Navi & Armatori.

----------


## Ellinis

Πιο πολύ από τις τρεις μετασκευές μου άρεσε του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. 

Σχετικά με την παραπάνω φωτο με το πολεμικό πλοίο στον Πειραιά, παρατήρησα οτι στη λεζάντα έγραφε 1961. Άρα το πλοίο είναι κάποιο από τα ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ή ΡΟΔΟΣ και το 3-φούγαρο πίσω του κάποιο από τα ΕΡΜΗΣ ή ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής, πρωτού μετασκευαστεί.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Πιο πολύ από τις τρεις μετασκευές μου άρεσε του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. 
> 
> Σχετικά με την παραπάνω φωτο με το πολεμικό πλοίο στον Πειραιά, παρατήρησα οτι στη λεζάντα έγραφε 1961. ¶ρα το πλοίο είναι κάποιο από τα ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ή ΡΟΔΟΣ και το 3-φούγαρο πίσω του κάποιο από τα ΕΡΜΗΣ ή ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής, πρωτού μετασκευαστεί.


Aris, many thanks for opening up a thread on the lovely Kentavros. She is especially interesting as she was given a different treatment for conversion to her sisters under Typaldos (Rodos and Myconos). She had a much more rakish look about her but was also very contemporary in her interiors and was a popular ship under K Lines Hellenic Cruises. I attach a 1969 brochure of her cruises. Best regards Henry.

scan0029.jpg

scan0030.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

I think she kept the same bow from her wartime design, while her sisters received new -more stylish- bows.
To correct my initial posting, the 3-funneled ship besides the unrefitted Rodos -identified here by esperos- was either Hermes or Pegasus, as the picture was captioned "1961".

----------


## Ellinis

Απο τις περιοδικές εκδόσεις του ΟΛΠ, μια εικόνα που συγκρίνει δυο εντελώς ανόμοια πλοία: το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟ με τα τετραγωνισμένα καταστρώματα με τις αρμονικές γραμμές του ... QE2.

_Kentavros squat superstructure vs. QE2's modern lines._
kentav2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δια χειρός Antonio Scrimali, ο ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ δεμένος στην Κυνόσουρα. Ο δρόμος που ακολούθησε ήταν κατηφορικός: στις ντάνες της Ελευσίνας και το 1987 στο εκεί διαλυτήριο.

kentavros at kynosoura.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Κενταυρος_ και φιλοι στις 21 Αυγουστου 1965
_Kentavros_ and friends on August 21, 1965

19650821 Kavounides.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια του *Κενταυρου* απο το 1977 η 1978

Kentavros.jpg
πηγή: P.Stafford/e-bay

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ένα βίντεο από τη συλλογή του ΕΟΑ, φαίνεται το παρακάτω κρουαζιερόπλοιο να καταπλέει στη Ρόδο στις 19/5/67.
Καμιά ιδέα ποιό είναι;

unknown rodos 19-5-67.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Σε ένα βίντεο από τη συλλογή του ΕΟΑ, φαίνεται το παρακάτω κρουαζιερόπλοιο να καταπλέει στη Ρόδο στις 19/5/67.
> Καμιά ιδέα ποιό είναι;
> 
> unknown rodos 19-5-67.jpg


 
Πρέπει  να  είναι  το  ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σωστα φιλε esperos  ειναι το Κενταυρος.

----------


## Ellinis

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Haddock

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τέτοιου είδους τιμονιέρα. Να είναι απομεινάρι της καριέρας του στο USN;;

kentavros.jpg

© Photo by D. Metzger

----------


## Ellinis

'Ετσι πρέπει να είναι φίλε Haddock, παρόμοια τιμονιέρα νομίζω πως είχαν τα α/τ που επίσης είχαμε πάρει από τους αμερικάνους.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ματιά στα ενδότερα του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ, από μπροσούρα του Καβουνίδη που μοιράζεται μαζί μας ο καλός φίλος Henry. Κρίνοντας από το πλάτος του καταστρώματος πρέπει να είναι το σαλόνι στο Knossos Deck.

Courtesy of Henry, from a brochure of Kavounides.
kentavros in.jpg

Και από την ίδια μπροσούρα μια εξωτερική πόζα:
kentavros out.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο Ellinis μας εχει αναφερει ηδη (στο μηνυμα υπ αριθμον 1) μια ιστοσελιδα με στοιχεια του πλοιου *Κενταυρος* κατα την διαρκεια του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου (μαλιστα, υπαρχει ολοκληρο θεμα για αυτο το πλοιο στην Wikipedia. 

Εδω παρουσιαζω ορισμενες ωραιες φωτογραφιες του *Barnegat* απο την περιοδο 1941−1944 και απο τις ιστοσελιδες http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/s...sh-b/avp10.htm, http://www.navsource.org/archives/09/43/4310.htm και http://www.vpnavy.com/ussbarnegat_history.html

Barnegat.jpg Barnegat2.jpg Barnegat3.jpg Barnegat4.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ενδιαφερουσες και ακρως αποκαλυπτικες φωτο nicholas peppas!

----------


## gtogias

Δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας "Τα Νέα" το 1986 για την πιθανή χρήση του Κένταυρου (ή καλύτερα τμημάτων αυτού):

1986 05 09 Τα Νέα σελ 25.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανο δημοσίευμα! άμα είχε γίνει θα μιλάγαμε για παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία!!! Να θυμίσω οτι εκείνη την εποχή οι 3Κ είχαν το Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα σε ακτοπλοϊκά δρομολόγια.

----------


## esperos

> Δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας "Τα Νέα" το 1986 για την πιθανή χρήση του Κένταυρου (ή καλύτερα τμημάτων αυτού):
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85616


Αδιάβαστος  ο  κύριος  Κόμης!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτη την ιστορια με μεταφορα κομοδεσιου σε αλλο σκαφος, μου ειχε πει καποιος πουγνωριζει πολλα!?, οτι η εταιρεια 3Κ το ειχε κανει στο VALENTINO

----------


## Ellinis

> Αδιάβαστος ο κύριος Κόμης!!!


To λές επειδή "μετέτρεψε" το βοηθητικό υδροπλάνων Barnegat σε καταδρομικό;

----------


## esperos

> To λές επειδή "μετέτρεψε" το βοηθητικό υδροπλάνων Barnegat σε καταδρομικό;


Kαι αυτό, αγαπητέ Εllinis, και τα περί μετασκευής του το 1954 και τις υπερβολές γιαν το αβύθιστο του πλοίου.
Παρακάτω κάτι σχετικό με το πλοίο που αναφέρεται στο δελτίο του ''NAFTILIAKI ***** SHIPPING INTELLIGENCE'' της 15ης Απριλίου 1986.


scan0012.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μία ακόμη φωτ/φία του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΥ

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20K/slides/Kentavros-02.html

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε ένα σχέδιο του βαποριού όταν ήταν πολεμικό (πηγή μαζί με άλλα σχέδια http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/s...-b/avp10-x.htm)  h73789.jpg Είναι εντυπωσιακό πως παρόλο που αυξήθηκε το ακομοδέσιο στη μετασκευή διατήρησε την ευστάθειά του. Επίσης όπως μας έδειξε ο esperos διατήρησε μέχριτέλος τις αρχικές μηχανές ντήζελ της General Motors

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kάτι όχι πολύ γνωστό,πολύ περιστασιακά χρησιμοποιήθηκε και σε δρομπλόγια.Προσωπικά το θυμάμαι γύρω στα 1967-68 Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ίσως σε σκάντζα του ΑΔΩΝΙΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Φωτογραφία του συμπαθέστατου ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ από το 1968

kentavros 68.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο βλεπουμε και πολλες λεπτομερειες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία του συμπαθέστατου ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ από το 1968
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 143183
> πηγή


Aπό τα 3 κλάσης Βarnegat που μας ήλθαν γιά πολιτική χρήση (υπήρχε επιπλέον κ το ΠΓΥ ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ του ΠΝ) η πιό όμορφη μετασκευή ήταν του ΡΟΔΟΣ. Στο ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ η ίση προέκταση 2 ντεκ προς αυτήν την αμερικάνικη πλώρη που θυμίζει Α/Τ,κάνει πιό έντονο τό ότι γενικά το ακομοντέσιο παίρνει τον ανήφορο!
Να θυμίσω ότι το σαλόνι πλώρα από την γέφυρα είχε την σπίθανη τύχη να εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει χρόνια μετά την διάλυση του πλοίου αφού "μεταμοσχεύθηκε" αρκετά άγαρμπα στο VALENTINO.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Χρησιμοποιηθηκαν κα αλλα παραθυρα του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ στον αραμπα VALENTINO

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aπό τα 3 κλάσης Βarnegat που μας ήλθαν γιά πολιτική χρήση (υπήρχε επιπλέον κ το ΠΓΥ ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ του ΠΝ) η πιό όμορφη μετασκευή ήταν του ΡΟΔΟΣ. Στο ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ η ίση προέκταση 2 ντεκ προς αυτήν την αμερικάνικη πλώρη που θυμίζει Α/Τ,κάνει πιό έντονο τό ότι γενικά το ακομοντέσιο παίρνει τον ανήφορο!
> Να θυμίσω ότι το σαλόνι πλώρα από την γέφυρα είχε την σπίθανη τύχη να εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει χρόνια μετά την διάλυση του πλοίου αφού "μεταμοσχεύθηκε" αρκετά άγαρμπα στο VALENTINO.


Θα συμφωνήσω σε όλα με τον φίλο Βίκτωρα Χιώτη. Και εγώ έχω εκφράσει την ίδια άποψη ότι η μετασκευή των άλλων δύο των Τυπάλδων τους χάρισε πιο αρμονικές γραμμές της υπερκατασκευής και δεν είχαν την εμφάνιση κουτιού που είχε ο Κένταυρος. Επίσης, λόγω του περιορισμένου πλάτους που ήταν το χαρακτηριστικό λόγω της πολεμικής του προέλευσης, η υψηλή υπερκατασκευή φαινόταν δυσανάλογη. Όσο για το ακομοντέσιο που μεταμοσχεύτηκε στο Valentino θυμίζει παράνομο σπίτι στο Πέραμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χρησιμοποιηθηκαν κα αλλα παραθυρα του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ στον αραμπα VALENTINO


Σε ποιό άλλο σημείο;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αν προσεξεις ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ την φωτο του antonis molos,απο το αντιστοιχο θεμα που εχω επισυναψει, θα δεις οτι τα παραθυρα του ανωτερου καταστρωματος προερχονται και αυτα απο το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ



Valentino - Patras.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Τι στο καλό... κοπτοραπτρού το μετασκεύασε το Valentino;  :Nightmare:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν προσεξεις ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ την φωτο του antonis molos,απο το αντιστοιχο θεμα που εχω επισυναψει, θα δεις οτι τα παραθυρα του ανωτερου καταστρωματος προερχονται και αυτα απο το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino - Patras.JPG


Nαι είναι χαρακτηριστική η κούρμπα που κάνουν.

----------


## gimbozo

Το πλοίο εμφανίζεται για αρκετή ώρα στην αρχή της ταινίας του 1966 "Ο ζεστός μήνας Αύγουστος" και μάλιστα μπορούμε να δούμε αρκετές λεπτομέρειες (πισίνα, καταστρώματα, μπαρ, εσωτερικοί διάδρομοι). Επίσης, στο έργο το πλοίο εμφανίζεται να κάνει ακτοπλοϊκό δρομολόγιο (Πειραιάς-Ρόδος).

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJTpFv8B5r4

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο εμφανίζεται για αρκετή ώρα στην αρχή της ταινίας του 1966 "Ο ζεστός μήνας Αύγουστος" και μάλιστα μπορούμε να δούμε αρκετές λεπτομέρειες (πισίνα, καταστρώματα, μπαρ, εσωτερικοί διάδρομοι). Επίσης, στο έργο το πλοίο εμφανίζεται να κάνει ακτοπλοϊκό δρομολόγιο (Πειραιάς-Ρόδος).
> 
> Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJTpFv8B5r4


Παλιά συνέβαινε κρουαζιερόπλοια να κάνουν δρομολόγιο,μάλλον σκαντζάροντας αυτό που πήγαινε κανονικά.
Το έχω ξαναγράψει, γύρω στο 67-68 το πλοίο είχε κάνει Χίο-Μυτιλήνη περιστασιακά.

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην 1η αριστερά είναι ο ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ με την  χαρακτηριστική πρύμη αμερικάνικου συνοδού υδροπλάνων του Β' Π.Π.


Mιας  και μας το μαρτύρησε ο Βίκτωρας, να βάλουμε και δυο εικόνες από  συραμένα καρέ που δείχνουν το μετασκευαζόμενο πλοίο δίπλα στο ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ που είχε επίσης έρθει στην Ελλάδα το 1963.

kentavros-esperos 1963 xaveri.jpg

kentavros 1963 xaveri.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ σε  διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της K Lines 

_kentavros postcard.jpgkentavros postcard_02.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της K Lines 
> 
> _kentavros postcard.jpgkentavros postcard_02.jpg


Συλλεκτική πιά,κάποτε αυτή κ τόσες άλλες κυκλοφορούσαν ευρέως.
Γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιό μέρος είναι;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Συλλεκτική πιά,κάποτε αυτή κ τόσες άλλες κυκλοφορούσαν ευρέως.
> Γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιό μέρος είναι;


Πρέπει φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη να είναι στην Σκάλα της Πάτμου. Στο post #3 έχω ανεβάσει την ίδια φωτογραφία με λίγο μακρύτερο πλάνο όπου φαίνεται η προβλήτα σε πρώτο πλάνο, και μου φαίνεται ότι είναι στην Σκάλα της δεκαετίας του 60, που ήταν ένα από τα λιμάνια της 4ήμερης κρουαζιέρας του, πριν κτιστεί οτιδήποτε στην απέναντι ακτή της φουρκέτας του λιμανιού ακριβώς εκεί που είναι ο φωτεινός σταυρός.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εκδρομη με τον *Κενταυρο* του Καβουνιδη στην Τριγλια. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xux1kabiNQ4

----------


## Ellinis

Nα δούμε δυο πόζες του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΥ σημαιοστολισμένου στον Πειραιά προς τα τέλη του εξήντα - αρχές εβδομήντα. 

kentavros.jpg kentauros.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Nα δούμε δυο πόζες του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΥ σημαιοστολισμένου στον Πειραιά προς τα τέλη του εξήντα - αρχές εβδομήντα. 
> 
> kentavros.jpg kentauros.jpg
> πηγή


Great images Ellinis of one of my favourite ships. Thanks for uploading.

----------


## τοξοτης

Κένταυρος και εδώ (αλλά που ??) απο το  http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/K-Lines.html 

Kentavros-02a.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Came across this interesting bow shot of Kentavros from the Wolfsonian Digital Image Catalog which shows her berthed at a tiny Greek island harbour...but which one. Could hazard a guess and am sure will get it wrong but it could be anywhere in the Aegean...any ideas? probably the photo is from a late 60's tour operator brochure.

Henry.

kentavros (2).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Came across this interesting bow shot of Kentavros from the Wolfsonian Digital Image Catalog which shows her berthed at a tiny Greek island harbour...but which one. Could hazard a guess and am sure will get it wrong but it could be anywhere in the Aegean...any ideas? probably the photo is from a late 60's tour operator brochure.
> 
> Henry.
> 
> kentavros (2).jpg


Henry

Thanks for this magnificent site "Wolfsonian Digital Image Catalog"  http://digital.wolfsonian.org/results/?t=ships  that has hundreds of photos, plans, memorabilia from the 1950s and 1960s. In Greek we say "pactolus" of information! {from a small river in Asia Minor http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pactolus}   Thanks!  N

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Dear Henry, I cannot say where is the ship but because of the later Kavounides markings on the funnel,the photo has been taken in the 70s.

----------


## Ellinis

Ι can see a lot of trees, so I would say either Ionian islands or maybe Skiathos? She used to call there in some cruises.

----------


## Takerman

Για Σκιάθο μοιάζει και σε μένα. Αν κρίνω και από το Fiat 128 που φαίνεται αμυδρά, πρέπει να είναι δεκαετία του 70.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Ι can see a lot of trees, so I would say either Ionian islands or maybe Skiathos? She used to call there in some cruises.


I thought more or less the same. For some reason it reminds me of the small harbour at Vathi, Ithaca except for the trees but it could also be Patmos (40 years ago). Anyway its nice to let the imagination run wild over all those beautiful islands!

----------


## manolis2

Πραγματι αγαπητε Ελληνις ειναι το πρωην *USS Timbalier (AVP-54)* -και μετεπειτα Ροδος-  οπως φαινεται σε αυτη την πιο κοντινη φωτογραφια. Ηδη , αν δεν απατωμαι, η πλωρη φερει το ονομα Ροδος! 
http://www.navsource.org/archives/09/43/09435409.jpg 




> Πιο πολύ από τις τρεις μετασκευές μου άρεσε του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. 
> 
> Σχετικά με την παραπάνω φωτο με το πολεμικό πλοίο στον Πειραιά, παρατήρησα οτι στη λεζάντα έγραφε 1961. Άρα το πλοίο είναι κάποιο από τα ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ή ΡΟΔΟΣ και το 3-φούγαρο πίσω του κάποιο από τα ΕΡΜΗΣ ή ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής, πρωτού μετασκευαστεί.

----------


## Royal Oak

Ναυτιλόμενοι και φίλοι της θάλασσας και των ανθρώπων της! Χαίρομαι αφάνταστα και είμαι βαθιά συγκινημένη έτσι κι αλλιώς, που είμαι μαζί σας! 

Η μαμά μου, στα 91, αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται για μια φορά ακόμα να "ταξιδεύει σε μεγάλη φουρτούνα" με την υγεία της σε οριακή κρίση, μια περίπτωση όπου το τέλος θα ήταν λύτρωση, εδώ και πολύ καιρό κονταροχτυπιέται με το θάνατο, στην ουσία τον κοροϊδεύει κι αυτός θυμώνει κι όλο την κυνηγάει, με ένα πολύ γενναίο τρόπο αυτή τον πετάει πέρα κι εγώ έκθαμβη κοιτώντας τον αγώνα της αναπολώ τη ζωή μας που δεν ήταν τόσο απλή και συμβατική. Ένα κομμάτι της είναι και η ναυτική ζωή της μαμάς, σαν καμαριέρας στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο Κένταυρος. Δεν θυμάμαι πόσες σαιζόν δούλεψε. Ήταν αρχιθαλαμηπόλος τότε ο άντρας μιας πρώτης ξαδέλφης της κι αυτό την ξεθάρρευε να το κάνει, μόνη δεν θα το τολμούσε... όχι γιατί ήταν η δουλειά της ή γιατί δεν είχε άλλη δουλειά, αλλά γιατί πάντα ονειρευόταν να είναι ναυτικός, όπως οι συγγενείς της που ήταν μηχανικοί πρώτοι όλοι σε ποντοπόρα πλοία, ο πάππος της και τα αδέλφια της μάνας της, και τα παιδιά τους, ένας αδελφός χαμένος σε τορπιλισμό στον Β' ΠΠ και βρήκε την ευκαιρία να πάρει μια γερή γεύση απ' τη ζωή των πληρωμάτων...

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο σας βρήκα και ελπίζω να μείνω κοντά σας και να σας διαβάζω, μια κι εγώ με τη θάλασσα και τον κόσμο της δεν έχω άμεσα να κάνω, αλλά μπορώ μόνο να την αγαπώ και να αγαπώ και τον κόσμο της με πολύ σεβασμό και θαυμασμό.

Καλά ταξίδια σ' όλους μας. Με καρδιά και σθένος!

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Here is the deck plan of the KENTAVROS - one of the pioner of Greek cruising:

Kentavros DP.jpg

source - http://hhvferry.com/

----------


## Ellinis

Πέραμα περί το 1962 και το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ με την πολεμική του μορφή ακόμη, αναμένει την μεταμόρφωση σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. 

kentavros perama c62.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πέραμα περί το 1962 και το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ με την πολεμική του μορφή ακόμη, αναμένει την μεταμόρφωση σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. 
> 
> kentavros perama c62.jpg


Kάποιοι τα έλεγαν "αντιτορπιλικά". Διακρίνεται κ το πβ των 5"/38 γνωστό σε εμάς από τα 
Fletcher.
Σίγουρα είναι Πέραμα; Γιατί τα Barnegat τα είχαμε δει σε φωτό στο κεντρικό λιμάνι όταν κατέπλευσαν στα νερά μας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πέραμα περί το 1962 και το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ με την πολεμική του μορφή ακόμη, αναμένει την μεταμόρφωση σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. 
> 
> kentavros perama c62.jpg


 Είναι πάντως πραγματικά ασυνήθιστο να βλέπει κανείς πολεμικό σκάφος με χρώματα και σινιάλα εμπορικής ναυτιλιακής στην τσιμινιέρα με το μεγάλο Κ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είναι πάντως πραγματικά ασυνήθιστο να βλέπει κανείς πολεμικό σκάφος με χρώματα και σινιάλα εμπορικής ναυτιλιακής στην τσιμινιέρα με το μεγάλο Κ.


Όντως ασυνήθιστο αλλά μερικές φορές το έκαναν εκείνα τα χρόνια.

----------


## Ellinis

> Σίγουρα είναι Πέραμα; Γιατί τα Barnegat τα είχαμε δει σε φωτό στο κεντρικό λιμάνι όταν κατέπλευσαν στα νερά μας.





> Είναι πάντως πραγματικά ασυνήθιστο να βλέπει κανείς πολεμικό σκάφος με χρώματα και σινιάλα εμπορικής ναυτιλιακής στην τσιμινιέρα με το μεγάλο Κ.


φίλε TSS δες και την _άλλη φωτο_ της "φρεγάτας ΩΡΙΩΝ" που όπως αυτή του ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ είναι τμήματα της ίδιας φωτογραφίας του Περάματος.

----------


## npapad

Το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ σε μια παλιά καρτ ποστάλ του Ηρακλείου που αγόρασα από το ebay.
Heraklion.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ρυμουλκό το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ να είναι;

----------

